# Transfer money from Dubai to US for business



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,

Need some help/guidance from the american expats. I live in the US and one of my business partner is in Dubai. We are planning to start a web-based business. The business partner in Dubai does not have a US bank account. 

- What is the best way to transfer money from Dubai to US? 
- Would there be any issues (legal/tax) on either side if a regular wire transfer is done to a personal account in US?

We are in the process of registering a company in US, but it would take some time as terms/conditions/paperwork is being worked out. The funds are needed immediately.

Any advise/guidance is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

